# Some more baby tiel pictures - Taken Yesterday-



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Baby 1 @ 21 days old ( Pearl)*​ 










* Baby 2 @ 20 days old ( wf cinnamon Pearl) *​ 









* Baby 3 @ 19 day old (Wf Pearl) *​ 










* baby 4 @ 18 days old (pearl)*​ 










*and one with all 5 babies - Baby 5 @ 16 days old (white Face pearl)*​


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

So gorgeous  I can't believe how big there getting and how fast there growing, time sure does fly


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

They totally look like they're mugging for the camera, little hams! 

-SB


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a very Sad update 

Baby number 5 (the white face pearl) died this morning at 11 A.M 

we went to clean the nest box, and he/she was weak but the crop looked full, but didn't feel very full, So I got him/her out and decided to hand feed it. but it was too late, it died within a few mins. later 


but i do have a question - is it normal for everything in their crop to come out after they die? i had one hand under him/her and i felt something slimy and when i lifted it's head there was liquid slimy stuff oozing out (even kinda bubbly) and then it's entire crop/chest went completely flat I had him/her on paper towels ( i have the kind you can rip differnt sizes off, i had 3 sheets folded in half and it soaked all the way through onto my hand and leg) - the reason I ask is because the lovebird i had with Roxy when he died this didn't happen with him, he just took his last breath and that was the end of it. 

me and the kids just got done burying him/her out under the tree with Lily and Mickey


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how sad on the baby.... I´m not sure if that´s normal or not.. never had it happen....sorry for your loss...

on the happy note... I was goign to say WOW 5 out of 5 are (were) pearls... how cute.... and you DID end up with a cinnamon...YAY!!... I want THAT baby!!!....can you move closer??

that means dad is WF split pearl AND cinnamon and mom is split to WF....lovely combos there ....


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They are gorgeous babies. So sad to hear about the little one that didn't make it though. The only thing I can think of is that when he died, all his muscles obviously relaxed and maybe there was air in his crop, so muscles relaxing + air it might have pushed it all out. I can't think of any other explanation.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

huskymom said:


> how sad on the baby.... I´m not sure if that´s normal or not.. never had it happen....sorry for your loss...
> 
> on the happy note... I was goign to say WOW 5 out of 5 are (were) pearls... how cute.... and you DID end up with a cinnamon...YAY!!... I want THAT baby!!!....can you move closer??
> 
> that means dad is WF split pearl AND cinnamon and mom is split to WF....lovely combos there ....



lol nooo i don't wanna move no more lol

the dad is a White Face Pearl Split to Cinnamon


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Plukie said:


> They are gorgeous babies. So sad to hear about the little one that didn't make it though. The only thing I can think of is that when he died, all his muscles obviously relaxed and maybe there was air in his crop, so muscles relaxing + air it might have pushed it all out. I can't think of any other explanation.



Thank you , i was a loss of why it did it, since i've only had one other baby die on me (i've had others but they were already gone when i checked the nest box) i just couldn't figure out a reason 

I was assuming it's like when a human dies and they loose control of all their bodily functions, only nothing came out the back end.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are beautiful. Sorry to hear about the little one


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you  

not sure if it helped the baby or not but he/she wasn't alone in his/her final moments he/she had me and the kids (i was stroking his/her wing) while the kids talked softly to him


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww, i'm sorry to hear about the littlest baby.  It sounds like it had a crop infection, i've heard tiels are particularly prone to them. 

The photos are adorable!  I want that WF cinny pearl.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about the 5th one.  Poor little darling.

You have adorable baby tiels there.​


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I know it's upseting. I lost 2 in my first clutch. On the good side you still have beautiful babies to play with and watch grow.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you all 


Bea - is a crop infection contagious?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> Thank you all
> 
> 
> Bea - is a crop infection contagious?


No, it's not.  It happens when for some reason the crop doesn't empty properly and the food is allowed to go bad.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ohh ok thank you


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

Bea said:


> I want that WF cinny pearl.


I asked first!!.... LOL.. isn´t s/he a cutie.... 

all of them are... awwww


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

verry gorgious babies 

bea just answered my question i was going to ask for my uncle of why sometimes during the day there crop is empty and other times it is full thanks bea


----------

